# lure storage



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

With the bad weather I have been killing time and rigging lures. Well I ran out of lure bags and wondering where everyone gets there's for a god price? Or another suggestion on storing my rigged luers .


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/skirted-lure-storage-583794/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Plastic Coke crates.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have a example chris? Most of what I rigged are skirted lures from 6-12 inches and a few bonitas and other style plugs. space is limited on my 25 foot center console so have always just put the lures in lure bags then they go in a larger water proof duffle bag. I am always looking for other ideas tho. Really wish I had some kinda tackle station like by buddy's with bigger boats. Maybe one day I will have my pocket sport fish with the extra room haha


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

cody&ryand said:


> Do you have a example chris? Most of what I rigged are skirted lures from 6-12 inches and a few bonitas and other style plugs. space is limited on my 25 foot center console so have always just put the lures in lure bags then they go in a larger water proof duffle bag. I am always looking for other ideas tho. Really wish I had some kinda tackle station like by buddy's with bigger boats. Maybe one day I will have my pocket sport fish with the extra room haha



Chris is talking about the plastic red or black trays that you see stacked up in the store and on coke trucks. They work great for usage, storage, and rinsing. If you know someone who works in a gas station or store they can maybe get you some.

OR......the bucket trays that fit down in a 5 gal bucket, but those aren't free like the coke trays are.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use the 14 inch Plano boxes for the trolling lures because they are water tight and I'm able to put 3 or 4 into soft tackle bags. For popping and jigging I use 11 inch storage boxes I found at Publix and a small tackle bag I found at Walmart. Depending what the target species is I can pull Plano boxes out of different bags so I only have to take one or two bags. Poppers and stick baits are sorted by weight and what I take depends on the rods Ill use. 

With trolling lures when I change them out I put the plastic line keepers on to keep them coiled and put them in a bucket. After fishing wish dry a and put back in its box/bag. Same with jigs and poppers.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am thinking about changing to the water poof boxes I am just worried about being able to store them in my water proof bag and them getting tangled in the boxes


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If they are stored in a water proof box why spend extra for a WP bag? Soft tackle bags or knapsacks will rinse off. If you use two plastic keepers to keep the coiled leader secure they will never tangle up. I actually can pack a good bit into each box.

I'm kind of doing the same thing you are. I'm re rigging and re stowing a lot of tackle. Especially the smaller bags I use for jigging and bottom fishing gear. Putting what I used to keep in one bag in two now to make them lighter. Also on my trolling lures, I'm making my leaders about 4 feet long since I'll have wind on leaders on the trolling rods to make it easier to get the fish along side the boat and not have to deal with leadering it in.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow Kim! You must really know how to fish if you own all that stuff.

Looks never used. Guessing you take good care of it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you take care of your possessions they tend to give years of good service Joey. A little soapy wash, good rinse, dry and store for the next use. That keeps things looking pretty good.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That or just being a internet fisherman...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry for the derail Cory.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Kim said:


> If they are stored in a water proof box why spend extra for a WP bag? Soft tackle bags or knapsacks will rinse off. If you use two plastic keepers to keep the coiled leader secure they will never tangle up. I actually can pack a good bit into each box.
> 
> I'm kind of doing the same thing you are. I'm re rigging and re stowing a lot of tackle. Especially the smaller bags I use for jigging and bottom fishing gear. Putting what I used to keep in one bag in two now to make them lighter. Also on my trolling lures, I'm making my leaders about 4 feet long since I'll have wind on leaders on the trolling rods to make it easier to get the fish along side the boat and not have to deal with leadering it in.


The only reasons for the bags is just keeping everything together and I all ready have the water proof bags might as well use them to keep everything together. Have one for trolling gear and one for bottom fishing/inshore gear when I go offshore both bags come with me. I also do not have wind on leaders on my rods because a few of them do double duty but I honestly believe I need to convert to wind on leaders on my trolling gear instead of such long leaders on my lures. Either way going with boxes over bags I don't see me really saving any space. Guess it is more of a cost effective thing and how to best save space on my little monkey boat.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use large Tupperware type containers with holes in the bottom. These are large containers at least 20" long or more. We put different species lures in each one and they are stackable.

We also pack one with the lures for the day so you don't go digging around too much.

I really don't like the mesh lure bags.


----------

